# New Home



## hubble13 (Sep 1, 2010)

So Goldie and Beelzebub are finally in there new home. They had to be quickly evicted from my 28 gal after eating almost all of my cherry shrimp.
They were ignoring them for months and then suddenly just went crazy:crying:
Any way sorry for the fuzzy photo my hand shake + crappy camera, there is also a bacterial/fungal bloom in the tank/wood and the crypts and dwarf sag are still adjusting

All the parameters good so no worries.

5.5 gal
Flourite black sand (still kinda settling)
Finnex Fugeray clip on

crypt wendtti
dwarf s
s ripens
a small bunch of anubias petite I stole from my 28

3 lyretail killis
1 Male 
2 female one golden one chocolate

I still have the chocolate male in the 28 gal and will be moving him to and the chocolate female to a nano Buddha sanctuary tank. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------

